# Buck Eye Burl Bite Reed.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is an amazing piece of buckeye burl. Bite reed design, easy to use hands free operation. $36.00 to your door. The grain in this call is crazy! Voids in the wood were filled with turning shavings. Thanks for looking and enjoy. Rick


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A beauty!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That looks like one of those camo poured calls. So cool! How did you do that. Or was it just a very interesting piece of wood? Outstanding!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Heck I want that call Rick. PM sent!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The bite call that I have, I can only sound like a turkey. I need a tutor.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I find that that if I don't bite down too much I get a better sound. You don't want the reed to stick to one side or the other. It must vibrate and sometimes moisture from your breath or biting too much will cause it to stick. Once you get this worked out though you can't get a better sound.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Call has been sold, Thanks everyone for the compliments. You guys are awsome.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

CMGC said:


> Call has been sold, Thanks everyone for the compliments. You guys are awsome.


your work is awesome

that call is simply stunning


----------

